# the MHF hound from hell is poorly



## aldra

Shadow was sick on Wednesday morning, from then refused all food

Drank like a demon Thursday but promptly vomited it back

Emergency appointment Thursday night, told to restrict water to I cup every half hour or so, anti sickness and antacid medication given

Not good Friday but not sick and drinking water, no food

This morning still not well so back to the vet, injections of antisickness, anti acid and a painkiller in case

This afternoon walking as though drunk, paws folded under, exhausted and very weary and uncoordinated

Back to the vet who admitted him and put him on intravenous fluids, blood tests indicate dehydration so that is the first thing to correct

We of course are very worried as he has had most of his small intestine removed so they will scan him

He did need to lose about half a stone but not this way

They are expensive but they saved him last time

Very quiet here without him

Aldra


----------



## javea

Sorry to hear that Aldra. Hope he is back to normal soon, often they are like kids, quick to fall ill, equally quick to recover.

Mike


----------



## rowley

Anxious time for you Sandra. Hope that the vet is able to sort Shadow out quickly.


----------



## bigtwin

Hope you get your boy back fit and healthy soon.

Ian


----------



## Kaytutt

Our dog was like this once and the problem was blocked anal glands, I really thought she was on her way out, wouldnt eat, extremely lethargic etc

I wont go into details but the remedy was extremely simple and immediate, although it wasn't pleasant 

I hope he is well soon, when ours isnt well (very rarely) it upsets me terribly


----------



## lalala

Very upsetting for you and the family, hope he is better soon,
Lala


----------



## barryd

Poor Shadow. Hope he is well soon. I love that dog. We need him back on form for the May bank holiday meet so I can watch him chase Tuggers around the field. There is going to be a sweepstake as to which limb he rips off first.

Get well soon dog. We need you.


----------



## Penquin

Sandra I am really sad to read that post, Shadow is a VERY important member of the MHF family and we are all concerned when he is not on tip top condition.

I hope that things will be sorted out quickly and easily (and hopefully, not too expensively), but we know the stress that his absence will be generating. We are thinking of you and do hope that we will receive regular (positive) updates.

Thinking of you all,

Dave and Lesley.


----------



## cabby

sorry to hear the news that shadow is poorly, do hope he recovers fully in short time.

cabby


----------



## catzontour

Sandra I hope you get some good news about Shadow soon.

Love from Catz


----------



## suedew

Sandra, do feel for you all. As you say Shadow is a big softie, he was, as were you and albert, so welcoming when we met.
do hope you get it sorted out soon, he is needed for the fruitacakes/uncle norm meet.

Thoughts with you all

Sue


----------



## tugboat

Get well soon, Shadow, I want to see what you are really like, not what your mistress would have us believe. I'm rooting for you, and so is Ellie (in between putting teeth marks in my nose and my chin).



barryd said:


> Poor Shadow. Hope he is well soon. I love that dog. We need him back on form for the May bank holiday meet so I can watch him chase Tuggers around the field. There is going to be a sweepstake as to which limb he rips off first.
> 
> Get well soon dog. We need you.


He can have my right leg. apart from stopping me falling over, the damned thing is knackered anyway. I wish women would run a bit slower when I'm stalking them!

Er, anyway, I digress. Sandra, you must be worried sick, I know I would be, and you just want to get through the next couple of days and see improvement. I've got everything crossed for Shadow and for you.


----------



## Sprinta

me and my 2 will be wishing him all the best and a speedy recovery


----------



## Suzysetter

Thinking of you. Poor Shadow hope they find out what is wrong quickly.
Not this Alabama Rot? It has reached as far as Christchurch now is
working its way south.
Fingers crossed he is so home with you.
Sue
licks and woofs from the redheads Indy and Ellie


----------



## aldra

the vet has just rung

it's not looking good unfortunately, he can't get the fluid in as fast as he is losing it somewhere so he's in shock

Could be a twisted bowel if is he can't save him

So we need to wait For another hour

Seems like an eternity

Aldra


----------



## catzontour

Oh Sandra.

Big hugs to you.


----------



## bellabee

I really hope everything goes well and Shadow starts to improve soon. I know just how you're feeling. We went through something similar in December.
Chris


----------



## Suzysetter

More hugs


----------



## suedew

More hugs, if i was religious i would pray.

If only hopes were prayers 

Sue


----------



## salomon

I hope he pulls through. Woofs etc from our 2 fur babies .
Thoughts are with you x


----------



## listerdiesel

Keeping everything crossed, hope for good news.

Peter & Rita


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Do hope you get some good news soon.

Our best wishes for you, Albert and Shadow.


Chris and John


----------



## Brock

When our dogs were ill, we felt lost and useless as we could do so little. Your faith will guide you through whatever happens. I shall cross my fingers for you all.


----------



## alhod

So sorry to read about Shadows malady and truly hope all comes right soon.

Alan


----------



## aldra

We have just been to see him

He doesn't kook well but he's on a bed all wrapped up in blankets to keep him warm, in the room with the vet and nurse

The vet says he's got the shock under control but still doesnt know what's causing it, he feels there may be a blockage but it doesn't show on the scan on the other hand it may be a bacterial infection

The only way to be sure would be to operate but shadow isn't well enough for that

He will ring us in a couple of hours to update

He says his heart is strong

I already know that he has a great big heart and I'm hoping he will fight his way through against the odds

Sandra


----------



## Kaytutt

Keeping everything crossed for Shadow xx


----------



## leseduts

Casper and Maisie have their paws crossed hoping that Shadow gets better. Michael and I have fingers crossed.


----------



## tugboat

I've just got up and the first thing I had to do was check for news. So glad the first crisis is over and I so hope the vet can diagnose the problem and deal with it successfully..

Fight, Shadow, for those who love you.


----------



## Nethernut

Hope the news about Shadow is even better this morning.


----------



## barryd

Fingers crossed and I shall say a prayer for the loveliest Doggy I have ever met this morning. I am sure many on here will also.


----------



## 747

Hang in there Shadow.

Thinking about him and hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## aldra

the vet has phoned us every 2/3 hours to update during the night

Sounding more positive by the hour and all the intestinal swelling is going down so doesn't think it's a twisted bowel or bloat

Still a poorly dog but at least his gut is now working

Will goe to visit him later but fingers crossed at the latest news

Aldra


----------



## cypsygal

Oh dear, sorry to hear this, poor Shadow. Hope he turns a corner today x


----------



## 113016

Sorry to hear to hear that Shadow is ill  but very happy to hear that he may be over the worst and getting better 8) 
Got bored with all the negative posts about the site, so was unaware and have not been here, except for one very quick look via a mobile.
GET WELL Shadow, give him a BIG juicy kiss


----------



## Christine600

Oh what a stressful night you must have had! :hug: Glad for the positive news this morning.


----------



## Nethernut

That sounds good news Aldra, long may it continue.


----------



## 4maddogs

Hoping he is getting stronger. 
So very worrying for you. He sounds like a happy dog full of spirit and personality.

My 4 send woofs.....and I send hopes and hugs.


----------



## suedew

Better news today, hoping he continues to improve, love and hugs to you and yours and an extra big one for shadow.

Sue


----------



## Remus

Sorry to hear your news. Hope things improve.


----------



## Suenliam

Oh dear. I was busy yesterday and did not check the new posts - and look what happened  

Hope the better news continues and the source of the problem is identified asap and sorted. Your vets and vet nurses sound like a credit to their profession.

Sue


----------



## aldra

still continuing to hold his own

They are now treating it as severe gastroenteritis and he is on antibiotics and painkillers to relax his bowel spasms

I have no idea how he could have contacted it, I cook his food fresh every other day and often fresh daily and he never eats or picks up anything up outside, although he does drink from puddles

We did want to visit but the vet says he thinks we should not in case it upsets shadow when we leave

Will have to call up with his food though 

He says they will try him with a little food this evening

So we are hoping that he will be ok

The vets are very good, and very expensive, he is insured but for basic £2,500 cover

But as usual shadow never does anything by halves, he's either under the excess or way above the threshold

In all things

Aldra


----------



## Suzysetter

Positive thoughts, hugs, woofs and licks.

Sue and her two red heads


----------



## barryd

It sounds promising Sandra. Hopefully he will be up and about and annoying you again soon!

Get well soon Shadow!


----------



## tugboat

Thanks for the update, it sounds like they now know what they are dealing with and how to treat it, so that's really positive I feel. Hopefully you can reduce from red alert to amber at last, knowing that Shadow's odds of recovery are improving minute by minute and hour by hour.

Our positive thoughts are still comin' at ya, Sandra. Take care, and please give us more updates when you can.

Hugs from Tuggles.


----------



## listerdiesel

Better news than yesterday, Sandra, let's hope it gets better still....  

Peter & Rita


----------



## salomon

Glad he is on the up  hope he manages some grub later.


----------



## Penquin

Thanks for the update, I had replied to your PM seconds earlier, glad the news sounds better, we will all wait for further bulletins from the Palace Gate.....

Dave


----------



## JackieP

Thinking of you - and Shadow and sending positive thoughts. X


----------



## DrRoger

Hi Aldra, hope Shadow is soon better. 

Our dog Rosie is a scrounger & will eat anything & drink from puddles-anything's preferable to Anglia Water! She is on a diet for kidney failure so we are making the most of her.

Hope you soon get Shadow back to do the same-know how awful it is when dog is unwell-we tend to be unwell also-so take care,
Roger


----------



## Landyman

So sorry to hear about Shadow.
These dogs become such a part of the family that it is just awful when they are unwell. The frustrating part is that they can't tell us what is wrong.
It sounds as if he is in good hands and will soon be bouncing around.
The usual recipe for our old Lab when she was under the weather was a little chicken with rice. It always seemed to do the trick.
We look forward to hearing more good news soon.

Landyman ( and Kate )


----------



## HermanHymer

To one of the best-loved and most popular members of MHF - get well soon, your owners are taking strain, as are many of your human friends.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

I'm glad he seems better and hope he makes a full recovery.
I understand the torment and worry of dealing with a dog that has a life threatening problem and wish you all well.
We have a dog that started to have epileptic fits early last year and eventually had to go on medication.
The fits seemed to have receded, one every couple of weeks, until three weeks ago and he had 8 fits in two days.
We looked at each other, the bride and I, and knew that we had to make a decision one way or the other if any more fits occurred.
But luckily the Vet decided to change his medication and hopefully stop the fits reoccurring or at least slow down the amount of fits to a manageable level for him and us.
Since then he hasn't had a fit and the longer between fits the better but the thought of a series of fits happening is a worry whatever the time of day or night.
Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## georgiemac

Only just seen this post - hope Poor Shadow is on the mend xx


----------



## aldra

I know exactly how members on here feel about their pets

They become so much part of the family

of course I love Shadow as I have loved and lost those who went before him Each adding something to our lives and those of our family

As the G' kids say, shadow is the family's dog he just adores the kids and presents them with his teddy bear whenever they come. It's as old
as him, I hope the vets don't lose it

Kieth and Roger I wish your hounds all the best that can be, all anyone can do is the best they can and just enjoy the companionship they offer

For me please God he comes home safe, but if not what a legacy of love he leaves behind

And when he does all Choas reigns again :lol: 

MHomers on guard

aldra


----------



## janet1

From a 6 yr old Westie, a 5 month old Shih Tzu, old Mr B and me, we send you our best and our love. We have followed you for so long.... Hang in there!!


----------



## Mumoffive

Oh Sandra I'm so sorry I missed this thread. Praying Shadow continues to fight back. 
Loads of love to him and you xxx


----------



## greygit

Hi Aldra.
Hope shadow recovers ok as you know I’m not a believer so I won’t be praying for him but my thoughts are with him. 
Our Bull Lurcher has just recovered from severe gastroenteritis here in Spain (not easy to treat in a motorhome)so I know what you’re going through.
Hope all turns out ok.
Gary


----------



## aldra

Morning bulletin from the night duty vet is that Shadow continues to improve, has just started to eat a little chicken

I know they changed his pain killers to a more moderate control so hopefully his gut is also easing

I'm hoping if everything remains stable we can bring him home to recuperate but we shall know more later

Gary it must have been a nightmare for you in a motor home with a very sick dog Im pleased you say he is recovering from his illness

I know that because of his history Shadow can suffer from an upset stomach from time to time when we travel but it rarely lasts more than 24 hrs and that's bad enough

Thank you all for your kind wishes 

Aldra


----------



## listerdiesel

Good news!

Peter & Rita


----------



## tugboat

That's brilliant news, Sandra, he'll soon be home.

I'm gonna play sick when I meet you in the hope that your meat and potato pie will (over a period of several helpings) put me back on the road to rude health! :lol:


----------



## simandme

You poor thing - you must be shattered?!! Who's looking after you?


Glad to hear Shadow is on the mend and hope he continues to improve - our pup was looking forward to shadowing Shadow at the meet in May.

Simone


----------



## patp

Fingers crossed the lovely boy continues to improve.
Do hope he doesn't guard his kennel the way he guards his motorhome 8O


----------



## barryd

Still keeping everthing crossed for my favouite Doggy! It sounds like it is looking good and hopefully we will all get to see him chasing Tuggers around the field at Croft.


----------



## Mumoffive

Great news


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> Still keeping everthing crossed for my favouite Doggy! It sounds like it is looking good and hopefully we will all get to see him chasing Tuggers around the field at Croft.


Why can't I just go to the gym like you? Not that it does you much good, you just get punched by a weed.


----------



## aldra

He's home

Obviously not feeling well yet 

He looks like the speck savers farmers' sheepdog the one he shears after the sheep with shaved patches everywhere and a big area on his side where they shaved him for the scan

Not eating yet but hopefully that will change soon

We will take him back in 24 hrs for a check

But so far so good

aldra


----------



## JackieP

Delighted to hear it. Home where he belongs. Enjoy.


----------



## suedew

Great news, he should improve more quickly in his own surroundings.
Much better for you all.
give him a big hug, if he is up to it. If not give it to Albert instead. :wink: 

Sue


----------



## Cazzie

Get well Shadow

Cazzie


----------



## aldra

Wish I knew how to post a photo

For a long haired German shepherd he looks decidedly peculiar with loads of bits missing, some very big bits

Rock Von Gold Midnight Ebony alias Shadow

You really need to grow back your beautiful silky coat

He's now lying in the middle of the kitchen whilst we cook our meal

So maybe he is beginning to forgive us for deserting him to others in his hour of need

Aldra


----------



## rowley

What a stressful time for you Sandra, trust that Shadow picks up well now.


----------



## Nethernut

What good news Aldra, I am sure he will recover quicker being at home and with the people he loves.


----------



## listerdiesel

He will be less stressed at home, no pets like to go to the vets.

Hope to hear more good news tomorrow.

Peter


----------



## coppo

Hi Sandra.

Hope Shadow continues his recovery and gets back to his placid, timid self very soon.

Here's hoping.

Paul.


----------



## aldra

he is eating little and often

Back to the vets today for a checkup

a different vet from those he's met before

so game on 8O :lol: 

Treated him to a hound from hell who may Possibally eat you, although give him his due he still did a full checkup

Whilst those who described him as "such a baby " looked on in amazement

Definately getting better 8O 8O 

Aldra


----------



## Suzysetter

So good to read this, 

continue to get better Shadow


----------



## listerdiesel

Love that 'Butter wouldn't melt in my mouth' touch!

Well done.

XXXX 

Peter & Rita


----------



## sunseekers

*Hi*

Glad to here he is getting better


----------



## aldra

He's doing well

Eating little and often, chicken and rice

Tomorrow may introduce some veg

But he is always fed home cooked food anyway

And we have special pro biotic powders that we use from time to time

He will be eating all MHomers in no time :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer

Great news!


----------



## tugboat

Sandra, I shall leave my leg attached for now so it will be nice and fresh for Croft! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Tuggy

I explain to him daily

Thy shalt not eat Mhomers

He smiles

aldra :lol:


----------



## Mumoffive

Wonderful
News


----------



## barryd

So glad he's almost back to normal. Dont feed him too much before the meet. I need him lean and keen. 8O


----------



## Penquin

> I explain to him daily ......Thy shalt not eat Mhomers ....... He smiles


Sandra, I am afraid that you may be misunderstanding his response...... :roll:

he is smiling as he can remember the flavour of MHomer a la jambe and MHomer kebab.......

it is not surprising that he smiles - such experiences are an integral part of his youth and we all remember our youth.......

Dave :lol: :lol:

PS only joking, I know he wouldn't hurt a fly (only because the effort is not worth it for the reward gained..... flies are so small unless they are attached to a male MHomer......)


----------



## Jimblob44

Rock Von Gold
Midnight Ebony
Was not very well
And feeling quite poorly

Sandra was worried
What help could she get?
Grabbing the phone
She called for the vet

It didn't look good
Poor Shadow was ill
Fluids were needed
To hydrate him until

The swelling in his tummy
Started to get better
He even showed an interest
In a sexy red setter

Soon he's eating chicken
And off back home he goes
Back to loving Sandra
In the only home he knows

Back to pro-biotics
Rice and chicken too
And soon he will be hoping
MHers will be on the menu.


Sorry for the rotten poem but I am glad to read that Shadow is on the mend.


----------



## nicholsong

Penquin said:


> I explain to him daily ......Thy shalt not eat Mhomers ....... He smiles
> 
> 
> 
> PS only joking, I know he wouldn't hurt a fly (only because the effort is not worth it for the reward gained..... flies are so small unless they are attached to a male MHomer......)
Click to expand...

I am sure there are no flies on Tuggy :lol:


----------



## tugboat

I hope the weather isn't too warm at Croft, I've heard chain mail is quite heavy. I may sink into the ground. Ellie will save me. I hope.

P.S. Fly spray on the shopping list, and I shall daub something unmentionable on Barry's trousers at the first opportunity.


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> I hope the weather isn't too warm at Croft, I've heard chain mail is quite heavy. I may sink into the ground. Ellie will save me. I hope.
> 
> P.S. Fly spray on the shopping list, and I shall daub something unmentionable on Barry's trousers at the first opportunity.


What makes you think ill be wearing trousers? 8O

I wouldnt bother with the chain mail either. Your first up for Crocodile wrestling. The Tees is quite deep on that stretch.


----------



## tugboat

Don't worry about me Barry, I'm ready for anything.

You remember that Crocodile Dundee trick where he made that big angry cow thingy lie down and behave itself? Well I used that on a dog once and it worked. Presumably it will work on Crocs (what colour are they?) alligators, pirhanas or whatever else the Tees can produce for our entertainment.


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Don't worry about me Barry, I'm ready for anything.
> 
> You remember that Crocodile Dundee trick where he made that big angry cow thingy lie down and behave itself? Well I used that on a dog once and it worked. Presumably it will work on Crocs (what colour are they?) alligators, pirhanas or whatever else the Tees can produce for our entertainment.


Does that trick work on women and can you teach me how to do it?


----------



## tugboat

Don't be silly, doesn't work on women. 

Nothing works on women. 

Women, lie down and behave yourself = oxymoron! :lol:


----------



## nicholsong

tugboat said:


> Don't be silly, doesn't work on women.
> 
> Nothing works on women.
> 
> Women, lie down and behave yourself = oxymoron! :lol:


Tug

After that statement it is not Shadow or the crocodiles you need to worry about on this rally  :lol:

Geoff


----------



## tugboat

'Tis alright Geoff, I've got Sandra primed to look after me (mind you, she hasn't met me yet! 8O ). I shall appeal to her motherly instincts to treat me to morsels of PIE!

As for the other damsels, they will all be wanting to stroke my wee hairy thing. I just hope none of them have large aggressive husbands, in which case crocodile wrestling may be preferable! :lol:


----------



## Kathy6323

Glad to hear Shadow is on the mend and back home with family


----------

